# Eating habits



## Reza (Apr 9, 2013)

Can someone please help my 8 month golden just doesn't eat.he stopped having dry dog food so I started giving him chicken neck and back pieces with rice But now he only eats the chicken and leaves the rice can someone suggest something I could do thanks


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi-I have an 8 month old who is a picky and very slow eater. I know that many on this forum suggest you do the "15 minute" rule...you put the food down for 15 minutes and then pick it up. If he does not eat it then that is it until the next time you are due to feed him. Eventually, they learn that they better eat it or they are going to be hungry. You may want to post your request under the Nutrition or under 1 year puppy section of this forum and you may get more advice. Good luck!


----------

